# new home made mini lathe tooling cutters



## road (Jul 19, 2013)

Made a few new insert cutters for my mini lathe

I had to use my friends mill to make the cut out for the inserts
 Tapped a few 6-32 holes add some stainless cap screws, hit the buffer to polish, done.


----------

